# IBS and protein



## Mazen Nunu (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm following Dr. Dahlman for the last 2 months now I'm having a life
changing now. feeling great without all the pain and bloating. So after I
stopped the milk and all lactose products (cheese and yoghourt) getting
less protein in my diet.

I'm
not able to go to gym much because of that, so I tried the EGG protein
supplements but I get diarreia after I take it, though I eat eggs in the
morning but never gets such a problem, so I stopped it, I tried rice
protein but its giving me same problem with less side effect, not watery...

So
I think its the amino acid in both maybe, I love going to gym and I'm
not doing heavy workout but I have to get more mucels for my joints
problem (Arthrities) my age is 32 years with bad knees. Anyone can help on what options or what can I do?

anyone tried Hemp protein, pea, shall I add more fibers like Psyllium....


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You can always try the fiber products that help bulk up stool. (Citracel etc...) Also have you tried just eating lean proteins (poultry, fish lean pork??) that are baked or grilled? Stay away from fried things of course. Just avoiding dairy protein shouldn't negate you using the gym. So try different lean proteins... there is no reason for you not to use the gym if you want to.


----------



## risingstars (Mar 19, 2013)

Have you tried whey protein powder? It has been the protein powder mix of choice for those working out anyways. I stick with Optinum nutrition and when I had a flare up years ago, I was able to continue my whey and cottage cheese (great source of casein protein) without much troubles.


----------



## Mazen Nunu (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks BQ for your reply. risingstars I was using whey but not anymore, I stopped all lactose dair products for 2 months now and I started to get better with less IBS problems than before. apperantly I do have a problem with lactose and all doctors I saw regarding IBS didn't even think to do the test for this. I don't know if this will work out without protein shake, but I will give it a try.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well the problem with the lactose test is that of the people who are lactose intolerant. Some have symptoms, some don't. Of the people who are lactose tolerant some have symptoms when they eat dairy from a conditioned response to lactose (if you hide the lactose in other food they don't react, but if there is dairy in the meal they do).

So really the test isn't that helpful. Don't eat dairy for 2 weeks will give you as much or more information than the breath test most of the time.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Whey isolate is useful if you have problems with the whey in the protein drinks. Best source of protein is chicken,baked or grilled and lean as possible.

White lean meats in general actually.


----------



## ekaterina (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm not lactose intolerant nor do I usually have any reaction, but I know that during a week/month of diarrhea that cheese is a particularly bad trigger. It doesn't even have lactose I don't think and other foods high in sat fat don't bother me particularly









Have you tried soy-based protein bars? The bars are a bit expensive but are far easier on IBS than the shakes or powder in my experience.


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

How are you with meat? Plain baked chicken breast or fish is usually well tolerated, and very high in protein.


----------



## Mazen Nunu (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the replies. Quarky Idon't have problem with chicken or fish, but I was hoping that rice protein will work fine with me but it didn't, not sure why yet, I will try to add it to add it to some deeserts and see how it will work.

Kathleen, you might be right, but I was having tiredness all the time before I stopped dairy, for the last 2 months I don't have this problem. I'm following 3 months supplements from Dr. Dahlman and its working fine with me. I will try the isolate after I finish the 3 months.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Almost every protein out there gives me gas/diarrhea, except whey isolate. You can 5lbs for around $50 on various supplement websites.


----------



## someday (Dec 13, 2012)

I have to agree with the sentiments above regarding whey isolate protein powder. I've been taking that for some time now in fruit smoothies and I have't any major issues, certainly no gas which regular whey protein is known to cause, plus whey isolate is lactose free.

Like others have said, you can get usually get enough protein from what you eat everyday....chicken, fish, peanut butter, eggs and so on...typically someone working out just to maintain good health doesn't really need more than .8 grams per kg of your body weight, of protein a day so the protein powder may be too much but you also don't have to use full scoops either. Just to give you reference, endurance athletes will consume between 1 - 2 grams per kg of their body weight and body builders will obviously consume even more than that.

So ultimately, I think you could probably consume enough by eating appropriately or perhaps by adding a protein bar or the whey isolate powder, remembering to cut back the amount of powder that you actually use.


----------



## Mazen Nunu (Mar 20, 2013)

Someday, thanks for the tip, didn't think about it before, I will use less amount fromt he scop. I have been trying for so long to get better. I'm now 80% without IBS symptoms. but I still get the D for few days, but not as bad as before.

You guys are amayzing, thanks allot for the tips and advices.


----------

